# Unidentified Serrasalmus sp



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I spent the better part of the evening thinking about this fish presented to us in both the piranha photos forum and Piranha Discussion. I had my doubts in the beginning about what this fish was. As I explained in my first thread, this fish might not even be S. rhombeus, possibly S. marginatus (later revised after enhancing the image), to S. brandtii because of the placement of the anal in line with the dorsal, then considered it might be simply camera angle. Finally looking at several more photos provided which caused me to send you all to the link on unknown piranas. This fish may very well be a Xingu S. rhombeus since these variotypes seem to fit the color pattern, yet, I'm not sure. So for the sake of argument and also private PM's from the owner of the fish, I'm going to hold off completely agreeing that this fish is a S. rhombeus until better photos are made available (ie; fins grown back etc.). I will pin this topic up for now.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

While nothing definative, I recently received a number of Xingu rhoms, very similar to this fish in appearance. Most collecting is done within the same river system at similar times or where one group of fishermen sell their stock to a vareity of exporters at the same time after collecting somewhere.

A number of traits and similarities of this fish and the ones I currently have would lead me to believe that this fish is indeed a Xingu Rhom of about 5". Better photos are a great idea though, they might present additional traits that could lead elsewhere for an identification.

HTH


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a better photo of the Belem fish courtesy of George Fear. This one remains unknown. I presently have a single preserved specimen of it since 1993. Schleser has a live one featured in his book and according to him, Fink has not been able to determine the species:


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that first fish(xingu rhom looking) is really sweet.
got anymore pics you can post?

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oburi Posted on Aug 11 2003, 10:58 PM
> that first fish(xingu rhom looking) is really sweet.
> got anymore pics you can post?


 Try my opefe web site:

OPEFE S. rhombeus


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that was my rhom when i first got it...since then he has healed up nicely.

here is a link to some pics that i just posted

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...pic=10758&st=0&


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i was referring to the same fish in the above pic..i assumed frank knew the owner since he wrote something about the owners mails and pms.
if i am wrong just say so.

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oburi Posted on Aug 11 2003, 11:55 PM
> i was referring to the same fish in the above pic..i assumed frank knew the owner since he wrote something about the owners mails and pms.
> if i am wrong just say so.
> 
> ...


The problem I was having with the fish photo was the condition of the fish and its fins. The pm's and emails was in reference to the person asking me to narrow it down to an exact species. Difficult to do without the fish being in front of me. Camera tends to distort colors and if the fish position is wrong, can elongate or shorten a fish body.

For the record; it is S. rhombeus (Xingu) from all appearances.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

oburi said:


> i was referring to the same fish in the above pic..i assumed frank knew the owner since he wrote something about the owners mails and pms.
> if i am wrong just say so.
> 
> thanks,
> ...


 the fish at the very top (still alive) is mine.

i sent pics to Frank to help me try to identify it. it was hard for him to say for sure what species it was because of all the damage to his fins and the camera angle made him look longer (i guess).

here is a picture of him as right now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man JesseD, that's one hell of a job you did beefing up that guy
















Looks like a completely different fish now


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice and good job on care!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah no kidding. Where did you get this fish from (pardon if you've said already, I tend to forget these things)? Looks familiar for some reason, looks really nice, good job.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

What a difference a few months can make in a fish .
Incredible difference from as shipped condition to today.
Very nice p JesseD.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yes it does look real healthy, good job









i think it looks unique in that top picture of it though.

Oburi


----------

